# water specs



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i need to know the proper specs (ph, hardness, saltinity, etc.) for guppies and mollies. I want to find the average of these specs so i can interbreed the to species for my science project. If you don't believe this can be done look at the picture on this post i got of another forum http://www.guppies.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8122&highlight=cross+breeding


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

*Name: Guppy
PH: 7 - 8
Hardness: 10 °dH - 20 °dH
Salinity: Freshwater
Temperature: 18 °C - 28 °C
Diet: Omnivore

Name: Molly
PH: 6 - 9
Hardness: 1 °dH - 25 °dH
Salinity: Freshwater, Brackish, and Salt
Temperature: 18°C - 30°C
Diet: Omnivore*

Hope that helped,
Ronn


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sadly this project got shut down by my science teacher, to all or nothing


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

man, thats too bad!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I doubt you'd of had much sucess anyway. That links gotta be a hoax. Like me and TheOldSalt already said, that fish in the picture looks like a liama, not a hybrid.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Well I doubt you'd of had much sucess anyway. That links gotta be a hoax. Like me and TheOldSalt already said, that fish in the picture looks like a liama, not a hybrid.


Cichlid man, sorry I found you on this thread. But here in your statement it looks like you agree that there's a little chance of crossing molly and guppy. Yeah, maybe you’re right about that picture... but still this time even though there's no evidence that they can really cross, even a chance I still believe that it can happen. I thank you for your opinion.

ronn


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Where do I agree there may be a chance?


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep... and talking about TheOldSalt, He agree from alicia's thread dated 09-14-2005 that a molly and a guppy can cross. You can find his info in here. it's great info BTW, and he is so knowledgeable with these species. 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2354

ronn


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you look at the old thread you submitted though, you can see that TOS's reply to guppies and mollies crossing was "yes" and "no". And this is true, certien mollies can interbreed with guppies, but most of them, especially the sailfin are genetically incompatable, and don't breed in the same ritual.
I see your point though, well done.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> If you look at the old thread you submitted though, you can see that TOS's reply to guppies and mollies crossing was "yes" and "no". And this is true, certien mollies can interbreed with guppies, but most of them, especially the sailfin are genetically incompatable, and don't breed in the same ritual.
> I see your point though, well done.


Thanks Cichlid Man, that's all i am searching for, so we agreed that some species of mollies may breed and can breed with guppies and most of them don't. i'm gonna update the original post, tnx once again for the contributions.

ronn :wink:


----------

